# Steinhart Ocean One Premium Blue ^__^ mini picture review



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

After a long wait for Steinhart Ocean One Premium Blue...
Dec 12th 2014 - placed an order
Dec 15th 2014 - got order confirmation and made payment
Jan 29th 2014 - got shipping confirmation
Today Jan 30th 2014 - got the watch..YES!!! WOW!!!, took only 1 day from Germany to USA :-!








Absolutely worth the wait... ;-)








Wrist shots show different angles and dial colors






















Lume shot








Next to my Seiko Blumo (SBDC003) which I just received it yesterday.








Enjoy and please share your pictures too.


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

great choice for the texas climate!
I'd love to see it side by side with your submariner.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

@aristoc as requested


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats & welcome Henshinman. 

Enjoy the new Ocean Blue Premium, wear it well & often...!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Great shots! 

Mine arrived within 24 hours from Munich to the US as well - outstanding.

I especially like the photos of the Ocean Blue next to your Sub. It really gives you a good understanding of the differences in the case shape between these two watches.

I'll post some photos of mine next to my MM300 later so we can start another "which is better" debate... I'm betting the Steinhart sub-forum is one of the only on WUS which hasn't suffered through one of those :-d


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice pics, and the watch looks great! I think it's a nice new choice offered by Steinhart.

Congratulations!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Add 1 more pic


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Ocean One Premium Blue on leather strap


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

I love how perfectly you have the seconds hands matched. Thank you for posting. 



HenshinMan said:


> @aristoc as requested
> View attachment 2794338
> 
> View attachment 2794346


----------



## MrHorology (Nov 6, 2014)

great combination!! keep posting!


----------



## aristoc (Apr 25, 2012)

and I thought I heard someone say that Steinhart was for people who can not afford a Rolex.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations HenshinMan .
great looking watch and nice photography.
enjoy it in good health..



aristoc said:


> and I thought I heard someone say that Steinhart was for people who can not afford a Rolex.


don't know who/where you heard it from?
but i know lots of people who have much more expensive pieces and also collect Steinhart. that tells you something ;-).


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

Great shots!! That Steinhart blue is cool looking.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

some more idea.... Ocean One Premium Blue on Zulu strap


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

love it.


----------



## MrHorology (Nov 6, 2014)

Would like to see it with blue perlon strap =)


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Today, steal 20mm strap from my snow monster..











MrHorology said:


> Would like to see it with blue perlon strap =)


I don't have it


----------



## Loco (Mar 12, 2013)

HenshinMan said:


> Today, steal 20mm strap from my snow monster..
> 
> View attachment 2839250
> 
> ...


It looks GREAT on that ^^^^ strap.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Strap for today.


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice. Love the blue besil.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome pics. Got mine as soon as they came out. Probably should have waited; would have faired better with the dollar v Euro. I love this watch. & I love looking at the movement.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Back to use normal SS today...


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Awesome pics!! I almost just went all out for the blue premium version when i bought my ocean 1 black ceramic. I love it!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Got new rubber strap... so I want to share some another mood of Ocean One Premium Blue


----------



## Retrostyle (Dec 23, 2014)

Love the movement but not into blue. they should release a black version.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

HenshinMan said:


> Got new rubber strap... so I want to share some another mood of Ocean One Premium Blue
> 
> View attachment 3046250


Nice. Think I'm gonna throw mine on a black Iso this summer.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Richqqqq said:


> Nice. Think I'm gonna throw mine on a black Iso this summer.


what kind of strap is that ?


----------



## Chronometer Auto (Jun 25, 2015)

I have read that those Soprod A10-2 automatic movements run very accurately...can you confirm ? As good or better than the ETA 2892-A2...?

I am considering adding this model to my collection or a few other diver models with the same Soprod A10-2 movement...

Thanks.


----------



## samgab (Jun 26, 2015)

Chronometer Auto said:


> I have read that those Soprod A10-2 automatic movements run very accurately...can you confirm ? As good or better than the ETA 2892-A2...?
> 
> I am considering adding this model to my collection or a few other diver models with the same Soprod A10-2 movement...
> 
> Thanks.


Well, I can only speak for the one that's in my watch, but mine keeps extremely good time.
I'm happy to regulate a movement if it needs a little tweaking, but mine has been keeping pretty good time out of the box.

The Soprod A10 is adjusted to 5 positions (I've seen it written in reviews that it is adjusted to 4 positions, but the following is out of the Soprod manual:
* Adjustment:*
Positions: CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H
Middel (average) rate: ± 4 s/d
Max. divergence all positions: 15 s/d
Isochronism: ± 15 s/d

And the specs on the ETA 2892-A2:


the _Elaborated_ grade is adjusted in four positions with an average rate of +/-5 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-20 seconds/day;
the _Top_ grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-15 seconds/day.

And my OOB results definitely bear that out:























The beat could be a touch better, but it's within spec, and not far enough out to warrant adjusting. And with normal wearing the timekeeping is bang on to within a second a day.


----------



## _Ludovico (Sep 2, 2014)

How would it look with a black bezel?


----------



## andradeartworks (Sep 7, 2015)

HenshinMan said:


> Today, steal 20mm strap from my snow monster..
> 
> View attachment 2839250
> 
> ...


This looks so amazing on this strap! Great texture and contrast, with blue stitching and liner! ...Very cool.

I just bought a Blue Ocean one and would LOVE to find a strap like this......if anyone knows where I could find one let me know

-DON


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

I am ordering same watch but it is not in stock yet. I see they charged you then waited over a month to send, prob bec not available. i will wait til they have it to order. 

Did you get charged any import duties or taxes (or whatever) getting it shipped from Germany into the United States? I emailed and asked but they did not know, or claimed not to. that worries me. please let me know. 

your post is most informative with the pics comparing to rolex. that really makes me want the watch now. LOL. Scott


----------



## Green Highlander (Mar 1, 2017)

N5XTC said:


> I am ordering same watch but it is not in stock yet. I see they charged you then waited over a month to send, prob bec not available. i will wait til they have it to order.
> 
> Did you get charged any import duties or taxes (or whatever) getting it shipped from Germany into the United States? I emailed and asked but they did not know, or claimed not to. that worries me. please let me know.
> 
> your post is most informative with the pics comparing to rolex. that really makes me want the watch now. LOL. Scott


Gnomon has it in stock. Order it now and you will have it before the end of the week. It is cheaper if you get it direct from Steinhart. Just depends how bad your urge is for instant gratification.

BTW: There are no import duties since it is less than $800 USD.


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

HenshinMan said:


> Add 1 more pic
> 
> View attachment 2826058


I could do without the cyclops, but that blue is very tempting.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

thanks for the information Green Highlander. Did not know about Gnom, they have for $690 and mine was $612 after the exchange and shipping from Steinhart direct. It may be less as it says there is some tax to Virginia, but having ordered other things online that have said that, we never get charged the tax. I notice Gnom is in singapore. great about there being no duties on the watch. Do you own this watch? if so, does your bracelet stick up on the bottom toward your wrist like some youtube videos show. some have reported this is uncomfortable. One guy said steinhart has since fixed this issue.


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

firefighterrjl said:


> I could do without the cyclops, but that blue is very tempting.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I like the cyclops. I do not wear glasses, but I find it helps me actually read the date. Difficult on my watches without the cyclops. Also, and this makes me trendy, it is a copy of the rolex. My issues is the steinhart logo could have been better. I don't like the design. Surely they could have come up with a better looking logo. A grade school kid could make a better logo. LOL.


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

Green Highlander said:


> Gnomon has it in stock. Order it now and you will have it before the end of the week. It is cheaper if you get it direct from Steinhart. Just depends how bad your urge is for instant gratification.
> 
> BTW: There are no import duties since it is less than $800 USD.


reposting this so I am replying to you. not sure if it matters.

thanks for the information Green Highlander. Did not know about Gnom, they have for $690 and mine was $612 after the exchange and shipping from Steinhart direct. It may be less as it says there is some tax to Virginia, but having ordered other things online that have said that, we never get charged the tax. I notice Gnom is in singapore. great about there being no duties on the watch. Do you own this watch? if so, does your bracelet stick up on the bottom toward your wrist like some youtube videos show. some have reported this is uncomfortable. One guy said steinhart has since fixed this issue.


----------



## Snapdaddy12 (Feb 16, 2017)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Green Highlander (Mar 1, 2017)

N5XTC said:


> reposting this so I am replying to you. not sure if it matters.
> 
> thanks for the information Green Highlander. Did not know about Gnom, they have for $690 and mine was $612 after the exchange and shipping from Steinhart direct. It may be less as it says there is some tax to Virginia, but having ordered other things online that have said that, we never get charged the tax. I notice Gnom is in singapore. great about there being no duties on the watch. Do you own this watch? if so, does your bracelet stick up on the bottom toward your wrist like some youtube videos show. some have reported this is uncomfortable. One guy said steinhart has since fixed this issue.


I do not own the Premium Blue. I have the Ocean 1 Black and have no complaints about the comfort of the bracelet. It is just as comfortable as my Rolex Sub was.

As for Gnomon, I ordered an Ocean 1 Bronze that arrived last week. Order was placed on a Friday in the US which is Saturday in Singapore. It shipped Monday AM and arrived in NH on Weds. The whole process was painless and much easier than when I ordered directly from Steinhart. I was so impressed, I am waiting to order the Vintage GMT until it is back in stock with Gnomon rather than directly from Steinhart which has it currently available.


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

Green Highlander said:


> I do not own the Premium Blue. I have the Ocean 1 Black and have no complaints about the comfort of the bracelet. It is just as comfortable as my Rolex Sub was.
> 
> As for Gnomon, I ordered an Ocean 1 Bronze that arrived last week. Order was placed on a Friday in the US which is Saturday in Singapore. It shipped Monday AM and arrived in NH on Weds. The whole process was painless and much easier than when I ordered directly from Steinhart. I was so impressed, I am waiting to order the Vintage GMT until it is back in stock with Gnomon rather than directly from Steinhart which has it currently available.


I told Steinhart I would post it on the forums, so here goes. I ordered the Ocean Premium Blue on Tuesday morning my time (it had just become available, before was out of stock), it went out Wednesday morning, be here tomorrow by 10:30am (thursday morning). 36 hours from order to my door. Not kidding. Amazing. It was to be here Friday, but I got a FedEx shipping update that it would arrive a day earlier. This is my 1st Steinhart, so I cannot speak to anything but my current experience, but that is damn fast. I am IMPRESSED!


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

I received my Premium Blue Ocean 1 today.

I ordered it Tuesday morning, it arrived today at 10am, so that is 48 hours from the time I ordered it. i think I said 36 hours above. no matter, that is amazing turn around from Germany. 1 day to travel from Germany to my door. Keep in mind I am on the east coast, that may speed it up by a day or so.

ALSO, i do not believe Steinhart used the bracelet with the snap (clasp ?) on the buckle before. mind has that. also, the issue where the bracelet end is rounder on the inside and bottom of the wrist, this is fixed also.

i have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and I like my watches a bit loose so they can slide up and down the wrist slightly. i do not wear them tight. i cannot stand for the watch to be tight on my wrist. just my wearing preference. i had to take out 3 links and adjust the micro adjustment. i have been back and forth on the micro adjustment so far and have not found my spot yet, as the watch is either a hair too loose or a hair too tight. the bracelet is comfortable.

the watch is a big bigger than my orient Ray 2 and Seiko SKX. that takes a bit of getting used to, but that is the style of this watch.

She may be running about 1 second fast on 3 hours (that would be 8 secs fast on 24 hours). but, it is too soon to tell for sure. i can handle 8-11 secs fast on a hacking movement. easy fix. Maybe she will settle, time will tell.

Write more later, but wanted to get this posted so others may see it. CONGRATS on Steinhart for RECORD breaking turn around. how could it possibly be any faster? it cannot. if you went there yourself and brought it home next flight, you'd have trouble beating that time. seriously. my hat (if I wore one) is off to Steinhart.

Scot







Notice the clasp on the bracelet. I think this may be different than previous versions. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

I think I made an error above. I think my bracelet clasp is the same as others. Been looking at some videos. my bad on that. BUT, the rounded issue on the inside seems to be fixed. i am picky wearer to the 100th power, and this bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats Scott.....! 

Enjoy the Premium Blue, wear it well & often....|>


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

Riker said:


> Congrats Scott.....!
> 
> Enjoy the Premium Blue, wear it well & often....|>


Thanks. I read your profile and you have an amazing collection of Steinhart watches. This is my 1st. They make a very fine watch, esp for the money. Which is your favorite? curious.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Scott, I am a fan of most Steinharts but especially the Nav.B models. In saying that I also very much like the 44mm MCII's. I guess my favourite Steinhart models are the two original 47mm Nav.B Replika A & B dials & the 10th anniversary Titan Nav.B chrono but generally, I like em' all.


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

I will have to check those out. You are into an entire different type of watch. I need to familiarize myself with those models of Steinhart. Gives me something to check out. Take care!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Definitely have a look at the Nav.B model line. Unfortunately the models I mentioned are all L.E models & sold out but there are many more other Nav's available at Steinhart flieger watches..

Cheers mate..


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

Like the watches, but they are a little large for my liking. otherwise, great looking watches. 

my watch is running 7 mins fast on 19 hours so far. on a hacking movement it is not a big deal. this watch is on par for about 9 secs or so fast per 24 hours. the only automatic I have that runs slow is my seiko 5. all others run fast. 

another question, have you serviced any of your steinharts, meaning cleaned and oiled? if so, after how many years? cost?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

N5XTC said:


> my watch is running 7 mins fast on 19 hours so far. on a hacking movement it is not a big deal. this watch is on par for about 9 secs or so fast per 24 hours. the only automatic I have that runs slow is my seiko 5. all others run fast.


Do you mean 7 seconds fast?



N5XTC said:


> another question, have you serviced any of your steinharts, meaning cleaned and oiled? if so, after how many years? cost?


It's all about ETA movements, you should have it serviced after 6-8 years or when the watch gains / loses considerably, whichever comes first.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## N5XTC (Aug 28, 2017)

yes, 7 seconds. that was a typo. i think she is running about 8 secs fast on 24 hours. not bad. easy fix with a hacking movement!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

N5XTC said:


> yes, 7 seconds. that was a typo. i think she is running about 8 secs fast on 24 hours. not bad. easy fix with a hacking movement!


It's definitely within the specs, if it's consistent you have nothing to worry.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------

